# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  using pine for stairs

## missy

Hi there, hoping for some help here. has anyone used pine for stairs? we are looking at installing closed stringer open rise stairs, and pine seems the cheapest options. Some stair places say you can polish/laquer it and it will be fine but not as good as hardwood,  some stair places say that you shouldn't use pine for open rise stairs at all.  So confused.

----------


## Bloss

> Hi there, hoping for some help here. has anyone used pine for stairs? we are looking at installing closed stringer open rise stairs, and pine seems the cheapest options. Some stair places say you can polish/laquer it and it will be fine but not as good as hardwood,  some stair places say that you shouldn't use pine for open rise stairs at all.  So confused.

  No problem to use pinus radiata for stairs at all - so long as it is 'select' quality and indoors (but treated pine OK outdoors). It is a softer timber so will dent and mark and scratch more easily than other harder timbers, but not too much more IMO (unless dirt and sand etc is a regularly carted in and onto the stairs. Best to use polyurethane finishes (2-3 coats) rather than oils as they will better protect the timber with a hard surface (can be matt, satin or gloss). Edges must have an arris or be routed over - sharp edges are asking for damage on any timber.

----------


## wavylos

We had Cypress flooring in a previous house and insisted on the same for the stairs.  
They cracked quite badly within a year of being installed. 
We are now building again, using the same flooring and are a bit disappointedly carpeting the stairs. 
Are you saying that we just used the wrong grade of timber? Can we have timber stairs?

----------


## ringtail

Internal or external ? I know bloss will disagree with me( as I'm a HWD snob) but I wouldnt use pine for external. The cheapest option is nearly always the worst IMHO. Remember what they are and what they are used for - structural integrity should be foremost in your mind, not cost.

----------


## dukekamaya

Treated pine is fine for outdoor stairs as long as the cuts and rebates are all properly resealed - othersise they will rot quickly. 
As far as cypress goes, thers not much you could do to avoid the splitting , its the nature of the timber

----------


## ringtail

Its got to be the carrot ( as in brittle like a carrot) like timber out there I reckon. I still love in my house though, splits, knots and all.

----------


## Bloss

> Internal or external ? I know bloss will disagree with me( as I'm a HWD snob) but I wouldnt use pine for external. The cheapest option is nearly always the worst IMHO. Remember what they are and what they are used for - structural integrity should be foremost in your mind, not cost.

  If I had access to good quality Oz HW I'd use it most times - like me most Aussies in fact don't have that access. I try not to use 'cheap', but best value and that for lots of people happens to be the cheapest option too for the job they want and the money they have to spend. When I was on Nth Coast NSW TP was the expensive choice! 
Stairs & treads especially need care in selection by someone who knows what they are looking at so for external use for most DIYers TP is more likely to be a reliable choice for stability and longevity (it's the science guys not how you feel) - so long as cut ends etc are treated to instructions. 
But this thread was about internal stairs or so I assume. So radiata is OK as I said but is soft and more useful if carpet is going over it (in which case why not use MDF or other composite!), but if the stairs are to be a feature (and I would always make timber stairs a feature!) then pick a good Aussie HW that suits the house - and damn the cost. 
So as always horses for courses - no simple single answer - we are not playing goodies & baddies here just trying to give some sensible advice to members who mostly are doing stuff for the first time and maybe the only time.

----------


## ringtail

Blackbutt looks bloody nice. Its only money, thats why ya go to work.

----------


## Bloss

> Blackbutt looks bloody nice. Its only money, thats why ya go to work.

  I use mine for a good red or three .  .  .  :Wink:

----------


## dukekamaya

F27 KD blackbutt is about half the price of furniture grade blackbutt. It has a bit more character but I like that anyway. 
290x35 F27 is only about $12/ metre over 290x45 furniture grade clear pine. I'd go the hardwood every time

----------

